# Thursday 2 a.m...boat at HRBT



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

need 1 FHB...going out at 2 a.m on the first (wed night/Thursday morning) for 2-3 hours to catch the outgoing tide and stripers (and whatever else comes along hopefully) at the HRBT...looking for one guy...leaving out of Navy Norfolk...if you can't get on base, I will meet you outside on Hampton Boulevard and give you a ride in...first PM wins...I will be checking until 9:30 then again in the morning...


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

if plans go awry and you change it to Thursday night/friday mornign id be more than game


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Wish i'd have read this yesterday... i'm always up for a boat ride. Will chip in on fuel, bait, even clean fish, and scrub the boat.  Gimme a holler if yah got anymore early mornin' plans... with the hours I work it's the easiest time for me to fish.


----------

